# Logitel Net (société générale) : complétion automatique ?



## alexh (30 Novembre 2003)

Depuis quelques temps, quand j'arrive sur le site de la SoGé :
http://www.particuliers.societegenerale.fr/
et que je clique sur 'Accès Abonnés' à gauche de la fenêtre
(on arrive ici : https://logitelnet.socgen.com/)
les cases 'Code client' et 'Code secret' ne se remplissent plus toutes seules ...

Pourtant ça l'a fait pendant un moment. Et j'ai vérifié il y a bien un élément du trousseau qui pointe vers cette page et qui a les bonnes infos ...

Quelqu'un sait ce qui se passe ?


----------



## Lordwizard (30 Novembre 2003)

Oui j'ai eu le même "problème" et j'en ai dejà fait tout un sujet que tu trouvera en cliquant ici:  Problème d'auto-complétion sur Safari 

Pour résumer, ce n'est pas un bug mais au contraire une faille qui à été réparé dans la dernière mise à jour de sécurité, sauf qu'Apple ne nous a rien demandé, et ne nous a pas prevenu pour ceux qui trouvaient que cette faille été bien pratique...

Maintenant pour dédouaner Apple, de nombreux sites bancaires font sciemment desactiver cette fonction sur d'autres navigateurs, par exemple la CIC empeche IE sous windows de remplir automatiquement aussi...


----------

